

Ask HN: The Best Password Cipher? - gibsonf1

I'm trying to use the best cipher possible for encrypting passwords.  (see http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=762708)<p>Bcrypt was mentioned in the above article as being good because it's so slow.  I have the option of using any of these ciphers (from the lisp Ironclad library): AES DES 3DES Blowfish(bcrypt) Twofish RC5 RC6 Arcfour(RC4).  With AES and DES, I can use the following modes: ECB, CBC, OFB, CFB, CFB8, CTR.<p>Are there any encryption gurus that know the best option?
======
jodrellblank
Your link seems quite conclusive.

Allow me to prompt you to searchyc.com for posts by cperciva and tptacek, and
to explain your need a bit more.

~~~
gibsonf1
Good reference - thanks. Among the tidbits, I found this one extremely
entertaining: <http://xkcd.com/538/> It looks like bcrypt is the big winner
though, no salt needed. <http://codahale.com/how-to-safely-store-a-password/>

